# Strange Engine or Tranny noise



## 02MaxIL (Jul 26, 2007)

I was wondering if someone might know what kind of problem this may be before i take it to the mechanic. About a week ago my SES light came on. Now when I accelerate, after i let go of the pedal it sounds like the engine continues on accelerating. Don't really feel any pull of acceleration just the sound. Deceleration for a stop also has a profound sound. It never happened before, just the past 2 days. Its more pronounce when the AC is on. Any ideas? I've had the SES light on before but the dealer nor a mechanic could identify the problem.

Oh forgot to add.
2002 Maxima SE
Everything is stock, no mods to the car.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

What code is it indicating? "profound sound" means what exactly... can you post a video with the sound?


----------

